# سلسلة (اعرف...استفيد) الجزء الثانى السيـكرومتــري psychrometrics



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

الجزء الثاني





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



انه لمن دواعي سروري أن التقى بكم مره أخرى في هذا المنتدى

وقد سبق إلى أن اشرنا في الجزء الأول من السلسلة

(سلسلة اعرف ........استفيد) الجزء الأول

إلى انظمه التكييف المختلفة وتكلمنا عنها بصوره مبسطة 
واستكمالا لهذه السلسة فأننا نقدم الجزء الثاني منها
وسوف نقوم بهذا الجزء إنشاء الله بالتحدث عن الخريطة السيكومترية

ولندخل بأذن الله تعالى إلى صميم هذا العلم 

علم التبريد والتكييف


وفى البداية أحب أن أهنيء الاخوه بشهر رمضان المعظم 
واسأل الله فيه ان يتقبل منا صالح أعمالنا وان يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه
وان يجعل امتنا العربية فى تقدم ورقى 

أخوكم

م/عادل حسن​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

*مـا هو الهواء الجوى؟؟؟*

مـا هو الهواء الجوى؟؟؟

الهواء عبارة عن مركب يحتوى على الأكسجين والنيتروجين والهيدروجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون وغازات أخرى










طيب إحنا بنقول أن التكييف أو مصطلح تكييف الهواء عموما :
عبارة عن السيطرة أو التحكم في بعض خصائص الهواء الموجود داخل الحيز المكيف

طيب عشان نسيطر على عوامل أو خصائص الهواء يجب علينا أولا أن نعرف ماهى هذه الخصائص وما هى و السلوك الذي يتبعه الهواء الجوى 

2- 2 خواص الهـــواء الجوي (Properties of atmospheric air):

1 ـ درجــة الحرارة الجافـــــــــة (Dry bulb temperature):

درجة الحرارة الجافة هي عبارة عن درجة الحرارة التي يعينها الترمومتر الجاف أي الترمومتر الزئبقي العادي .يرمز لدرجة الحرارة الجافة (d.b).


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

*2 ـ درجـــة الحــرارة الرطبـــة (Wet bulb temperature)*

2 ـ درجـــة الحــرارة الرطبـــة (Wet bulb temperature) :

درجة الحرارة الرطبة عبارة عن أقل درجة حرارة يعينها الترمومتر الرطب 

الترمومتر الرطب:
 عبارة عن ترمومتر زئبقي عادي ، بصيلته الزجاجية مغطاة بقطعة من الشاش المبلل (Wetted wick) بالماء. يرمز لدرجة الحرارة الرطبة بالرمز (W.b). 














_(والسؤال هنا لماذا يغطى بقطعه من القماش)_

تعرف درجة الحرارة الرطبة بدرجة التشبع الأدياباتي (Adiabatic saturation temperature) وذلك لأن الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير الماء من قطعة الشاش المبللة تؤخذ كلها من الهواء الجوي المار خلالها عندما تصل قراءة الترمومتر الرطب إلى أقل قيمة لها.


طيب هل من الممكن تعيين كل من درجة الحرارة الجافة ودرجة الحرارة الرطبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

، نعم ، بواسطة جهاز يعرف بالسيكرومتر (Psychrometer) السيكرومترات


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

*(3) ـ نسبـــــة الرطوبـــــــة (Humidity ratio)*

(3) ـ نسبـــــة الرطوبـــــــة (Humidity ratio)

هي عبارة عن كتلة بخار الماء المتواجد في الهواء الجوي. يرمز لنسبة الرطوبة بالرمز (H): 

(طيب ازاى الكلام دا)

إحنا عارفين أن السماء تسقط إشاعتها على المياه الموجودة على سطح الكره الأرضية
فيتبخر جزء من هذه المياه ويختلط في بالهواء الجوى








​

ويصبح الهواء الجوى عبارة عن هواء جاف+ رطوبة(بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء)
ونرى في الشكل التالي إن الهواء (هواء + بخار ماء)



 

لو فرضنا إننا عندنا واحد كيلو جرام من الهواء
عاوزين نعرف كتله بخار الماء الموجود في هذا الكيلو
بنقول أن معادلتها


H (humidity ratio) = mv(mass of vapour) / ma (mass of air ) (kg / kg dry air)

r​
Where :​
mv: the mass of vapor in the air​
ma : the mass of dry air​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

*تكملة*

طيب لو فرضنا أن يمكن اعتبار الهواء الجاف وبخار الماء غازات مثالية عند الضغط الجوي ودرجات الحرارة العادية.
والقانون العام للغارات بيقول 


P V = m R T 


طيب نطبق 
بتطبيق معادلة الغاز المثالي 


للهواء الجاف: 
Pa Va = ma Ra Ta 

ولبخــار الماء : 
Pv Vv = mv Rv Tv

بالتعويض في معادلة الرطوبة: 
\ H = (Pv Vv/Rv Tv) (Ra Ta/Pa Va) 


وحيث أنه تبعاً لقانون دالتون للضغوط الجزئية:
ودا من الطبيعي أن درجه حرارة الهواء=درجه حرارة بخار الماء=درجه حرارة الخليط
وكمان أن الحجم المشغول بالهواء = الحجم المشغول ببخار الماء = حجم الخليط
ودي كلها علاقات رياضيه بحتة ومعروفه من ايام Gas mixture

Ta = Tv = Tm , Va = Vv = Vm 

نطبق معادلة partial pressure


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

*عشان نعرف الضغط الكلى للخليط*

عشان نعرف الضغط الكلى للخليط

p = pa + pv​ 

حيث:
Tm ـ درجة حرارة مخلوط الهواء.
Vm ـ حجم مخلــــوط الهــــــواء .
p ـ الضغط الجوي الكلى .
Pv ـ الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء.
Pa ـ الضغط الجزئي للهواء الجاف.​ 

بالتعويض في المعادلة السابقة:​ 

H = (Ra / Rv ) Х Pv / (B – pv) ​ 
معادلة ثابت الغاز المثالي:​ 
R = 8.314/m
\ Ra /Rv = m v / m a​ 

حيث أن :​ 
m a =28.9 . , m v = 18
\ H = 0.622 pv / (B - pv ) ​ 



وحيث أن الضغط الجوي الكلى (p) مقداره ثابت لنفس المكان من الكرة الأرضية 

فإن نسبة الرطوبة (H) تكون دالة من الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء (Pv) .





أي أن: (H = f ( pv ​



من العلاقات الرياضية السابقة، ينتج أن نسبة الرطوبة للهواء الجوي تزداد مع زيادة الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء المتواجد في الهواء الجوي وتكون أكبر ما يمكن.

وحيث أن الضغط الجزئي لخار الماء تحدده درجة الندى فإن نسبة الرطوبة للهواء تكون أكبر ما يمكن عندما تصبح درجة الندى مساوية لدرجة الحرارة الجافة للهواء الجوي .













وفى المشاركات القادمه سوف نتحدث عن عامل اخر وهو​ 
درجــــة النـــــــدى (Dew point temperatuer)​ 

م/ عادل حسن​ 
لا تنسى ان تتذكرنى بالدعاء​


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أغسطس 2009)

اسال الله ان يوفقك في حياتك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## م/عادل حسن (27 أغسطس 2009)

احسان الشبل قال:


> اسال الله ان يوفقك في حياتك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


 

وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه اخى الكريم


----------



## usamaawad40 (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي العزيز ومبارك عليكم شهر رمضان
لو سمحت ياغالي رابط الجزء الأول لايعمل 

وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

usamaawad40 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير أخي العزيز ومبارك عليكم شهر رمضان
> لو سمحت ياغالي رابط الجزء الأول لايعمل
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب والله يجزيك الخير


 

وجزاكم اخى العزيز
الرابط الاول يعمل وانا متأكد من ذلك
وللاحتياط
رابط الجزء الاول 
اضغط على 

(سلسلة اعرف ........استفيد) الجزء الأول


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع*

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​*رمضان عامل معاكم ايه*
*النهار ده إن شاء الله هانكمل الحديث عن باقي خواص الهواء *
*ودا عشان لما ندخل على الخريطة السيكومتريه نبقى فاهمين يعنى إيه*
*تبريد وتسخين وترطيب و................الخ*
*ونشكر كل الاخوه الذين تابعو هذه السلسلة*
*ونرجو إن تكون عند المستوىالمطلوب + التبسيط المطلوب*

* م/عادل حسن*

*









*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

*درجــــة النـــــــدى*

درجــــة النـــــــدى (Dew point temperatuer)​ 

_درجة الندى بكل بساطه :_
عبارة عن درجة الحرارة التي يتكثف عندها بخار الماء المتواجد في الهواء الجوي .













يرمز لدرجة الندى بالرمز (d.p).
حيث أن ضغط بخار الماء يتوقف على درجة تشبعه فإن الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء (pv) تعينه درجة الندى للهواء الجوي. 
أي أن:
Pv = f (d.p)
وهذا يعنى ان الضغط الكلى لبخار الماء داله فى درجه الندى ويعطى المخطط التالى درجات الندى
عند الضغوط المختلفة لبخار الماء


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ثم يأتي الحديث هنا عن عامل أخر*

ثم يأتي الحديث هنا عن عامل أخر 

(هـ) ـ الرطوبــــة النسبيـــــة (  Relative humidity)

عبارة عن كمية الرطوبة الحقيقية في الهواء الجوي والمناظرة لدرجة الندى إلى أكبر كمية رطوبة يمكن للهواء الجوي أن يحتويها والمناظرة لدرجة الحرارة الجافة للهواء الجوي .

كما يوضح الشكل االتالى







وهذا الشكل يوضح ما نعنيه اكثر









أي أن الرطوبة المئوية تساوي الرطوبة النسبية عددياً بالتقريب .


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

الحجــــــم النــوعــــي (Specific Volume):

الحجم النوعي عبارة عن الحجم النوعي للهواء الجاف الذي يعبر عن الحيز المشغول بالهواء والذي يمكن تعيينة بواسطة المعادلة التالية للغاز المثالي:
v = Ra Ta / Pa = Ra (t+273)/(P-Pv) 

 وهناك ايضا عوامل اخرى مثل

 الانثــالبيــا النـوعيــة H : 




ثم نأتى الان للحديث عن بعض الثوابت التى تفيدينا فى عمل حساباتنا المختلفه

ثوابت درجات الحراره والحجم النوعى للهواء :

الحرارة النوعية للهواء الجاف Cp= 1.005 (kJ/Kg.k) 
الحرارة النوعية لبخـار المــاء Cp = 1.805 (kJ/Kg.k) 
*الحرارة النوعية للهواء الجوي Cp = 1.047 (kJ/Kg.k) *

الطاقة الكامنة لتبخير الماء( t=0)  L = 2501 ( kj / kg ) 
t  ـ درجة الحرارة الجافة
H ـ نسبة الرطوبة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

*السيـكرومتـــري ( ** Psychrometric tables**)*
 
عبارة عن رسم بيانى يعطي لقيمة معينةعند الضغط الجوي (P) الخواص التالية: 
درجة الحرارة الجافة (d.b) ،
 درجة الحرارة الرطبة (w.b)
 ،الرطوبة النسبية (R.H)
 ، الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء (Pv)
 ، نسبة الرطوبة (H)
 ، الانثالبيا النوعية (I)
 ، والحجم النوعي (v) .

وسوف نقوم بالحديث عن كيفيه تحديد هذه الخواص من الخريطه السيكومتريه 
فى المشاركات القادمه وسوف نتعلم تحديد خصائص الهواء المختلفه عند درجات الحراره واالرطوبه المختلفه
مع ضرب الامثله على ذلك
بجانب دراسه العمليات المختلفه التى نجريها للهواء مثل التسخين والترطيب و......الخ
وكيفيه تمثيلها على الخريطه السيكومتريه


والى ان نلتقى 
 ندعو الله ان يتقبل صيامنا
اللهم تقبل قيامنا
 اللهم اغفر لنا ولاخواننا فى كل بقاع الارض
 اللهم ارحمنا 
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك
 وبفضلك عم من سواك


----------



## usamaawad40 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير
مشي الحال وشكرا جزيلا ياغالي وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elbaz45 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد اكتر من رائع وياريت تكمل الموضوع*


----------



## السياب احمد (31 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله عاشت يمينك انشاء الله


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم يارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع واسئل الله عزوجل ان يجعلة لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكملة موضوع الانظمة*

اخوانى الأعزاء لقد تكلمنا في المشاركات السابقة عن 
خواص الهواء المختلفة وأهميه هذه الخواص في تحديد حاله الهواء من الحرارة والرطوبة 

وقد استخدمنا تعريفا لكل خاصية وكذلك سردنا الخواص 

1-درجه الحرارة الجافة db
2-درجه الحرارة الرطبة wb
3-الرطوبه النسبية RH
4-الرطوبه النوعيه w
5-درجه الندى db
6-وكذلك يوجد الانثالبى للهواء h
7-الحجم النوعي v


اوك
طيب المفروض ان الهواء دا زى ما اتفقنا ناه مركب كيميائي وكل الخواص اللى فاتت دي بتتأثر ببعضها البعض
يعنى لو ارتفعت درجه الحرارة زى ما قولنا ترتفع معاها الرطوبة انسبيه
أسف لهذا الخطاء
قصدى درجه الحرارة الجافه لما ترتفع ترتفع معاها الرطوبة النسبيه
المفروض اننا مهندسين ومن الخطاء ان نقول درجه الحرارة ونسكت ولكن يجب ان نحدد هل هى رطبه ام جافه
اوك لحد كدا كويس
طيب ايه هى الخطوة اللى جايه
الخطوه اللى جايه هو اننا المفروض بنعرف شويه معلومات عن الهواء ومن خلال هذه المعلومات بنقدر نحدد بقيه الخاص
بمعنى لو عرفت خواص الهواء مثل درجه الحرارة الجافه ودرجه الحرارة الرطبه من خلال العنصرين دول اقدر احدد بقيه خواص الهواء
يعنى من المفروض انى على الاقل اعرف خاصيتين للهواء علشان اقدر احدد بقيه الخواص بأستخدام الخريطه السيكرومترية


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الخريطه السيكرومترية*

الخريطه السيكرومترية
هي عبارة عن تمثيل بياني للخواص الحرارية والثيرموديناميكيه للهواء الجوى
ونلاحظ اننا هنا نتكلم عن خليك الهواء+الماء


GAS+WATER VAPOURE MIXTURE














الخريطة السيكرومترية عند مستوى سطح البحر والضغط الجوى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*مراجعة بسيطه على تعريفات الخواص للهواء الجوى*

واحنا قولنا تعريف الخواص قبل كدا بس ها نسردها تانى علشان نجمع افكارنا قبل ما هانشوف ازاى هانحددها بالسيكرومترى

1-درجه الحرارة الجافة db:
وهى درجه حرارة الهواء المقاسه بالترمومتر العادى

2-درجه الحرارة الرطبة wb:
 وهى درجه حرارة الهواء الخارجى مقاسه بترمومتر ذو قماشه مببلله(وقلنا ليه قبل كدا)

3-الرطوبه النسبية RH:
وهى تعبير عن نسبه الرطوبة الموجوده في الضغط الجوى ودرجه حرارة معينه الى حاله التشبع عن نفس درجه الحرارة اى(كميه الرطوبة المجوده في الهواء عن حاله معينه عند الضغط الجوى ودرجه حرارة معينه الى اقصى كميه من الرطوبة التى تصل الى درجه التشبع يتحملها الهواء عن نفس الدرجه)

4-الرطوبة النوعية :w
 وهى عبارة عن كميه بخار الماء الموجود بالجرام في الهواء الجوى الى كميه الهواء بالجرام

5-درجه الندى db :
 وهى درجه الحرارة التي يتكثف عندها بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء الجوى 

6-وكذلك يوجد الانثالبىh 
 للهواء عارفتها ولا لاء
الانثالبى بكل بساطه نجدها في قوانين الثيرموديناميك 
هى عباره عن مجموع الطاقات الداخلية للهواء او العنصر + ضغط العنصر X  حجمة
والعلاقة دى مهمة شويه في تفسير شويه حاجات هانقولها بعدين
ويفضل لنا الخاصيه الاخيره

7-الحجم النوعى v
وهو عباره عن حجم الهواء بالنسبه لكتلتة
ودا ابسط تعريف لها

ورمضان كريم نكمل في المشاركات القادمة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الخريطة السيكرومترى :
وهى عباره عن تمثيل بياني للخواص التي سبق لنا الحديث عنها


اولا نبذه عن الخريطة السيكرومترية 
اننا سوف نتحدث عن تاريخ الخريطة السكرومتريه في عده سطور هنا 
وذلك طاعة لقوله تعالى​ 
{ ولا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ }​ 
وهذه المعلومات عن حياه العلماء انا في ظنى لابد من قراءه حتى لو بالقدر اليسير عن حياه العلماء
ودا لعده اسباب
منها حتى نعرف عن اساس العلم الذى نقوم بدراسته
ثانيا ان نعرف ان الامور دائما او معظم العلوم الشامخه قد قامت عن طريق الملاحظه والتجربه
وهناك تجارب كثيره بأت بالفشل ولكن صاحبها لم ينهزم واصر على ان يكمل ونجح
وعشان كمان نعرف انها عباره عن ملاحظات وحسابات ممكن اى واحد من العرب يعملها مش زى ما مخيل لنا الغرب 
وكمان احنا عندنا من العلماء الكثير والكثير مما قد اسسوا اصول العلوم وقاموا بكتابات امهات الكتب التى اخذت باديهم واضاءت لهم الطريق بنور العلم 
ودى معلومات عن الراجل من موقع ويكى بيديا


وبيقول فيها ان قصه التكييف وللى احنا عايشينها دلوقتى كانت مجرد فكره قام بها باحث يدعى وليامز كاريير


واسيبكم مع قراءه هذه المعومات اللطيفه وانصح بقرائتها 
لان العلوم والتمكن في العلوم لا يأتى من القفز بين الاسطر وتخطى الصفحات 
(زى ماقانون الروشنه رقم 109 مابيقول "هات من الاخر"):20::20:

لا ان هذه لربما تكون لنا وقفة 
فان العلم ياتى بالصبر والتأنى بالقراءه +عزيمه واصرار
فعالج نفسك


ونصيحتى لك:20::20::20:
لو امسكت بمرجع لك قرأته وعكفت على دراسته لمده حتى وان كانت كبيره
فأنك فى النهايه سوف لن تحتاج الى اى شىء بعدها سوى الخبره التى تكون فى ميدان العمل 
وان لم تفعل
فسوف تغرق فى الصفحات والموضوعات الموجوده على صفحات النت
وسوف لن تاتى الا بالشىء اليسير 
وهذا ان اتيت
ولهذا السبب قررت ان اكتب فى هذه الموسوعة
حتى اضع لك بذره البدايه
ويكون عليك ان ترعاها وتغذيها بكل ماتحتاجه حتى تكون فى يوم من الايام كشجره تجلس تحت ظلها وكذلك من الممكن ان تقى الاخرين من حراره الشمس فى الايام شديده الحر
او الامطار فى فصل الشتاء
وهكذا سوف تكون نافع لنفسك ونافع لامتك 
اللهم انى قد نصحت
اللهم فاشهد
وانا من هنا ادعو الجميع بالكتابه فى هذه الموسوعة التى لربما تكون بداية ومن يعلم الا الله ولكن علينا التجربه والمحاوله وعدم الاقتصار انها موضوع لشخص واحد يكتب فيه
فاكتب واسأل وتعلم واستفيد
اخوكم 
م/ عادل حسن


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

وكما اشرنا سابقا فهذه دعوه للكل ان يكتب ويسأل ويستفيد او حتى ينقل

ملحوظه هامة
هذا الموضوع حصرى لملتقى المهندسين العرب ولم يكب فى اى منتدى غيره
بس اللى انا برجوه من اللى بيقتبس ووينقل
ان يطيع قوله تعالى 

 { ولا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ }

وهذا حتى الا ارى الموضوع الذى تعبت فى تجميعه وابداء الملاحظات عليه 
مكتوب غدا فى منتدى اخر وتحت اسم شخص اخر
ولكن يجب علينا ان نقوم بنشر العلم ولكن بذكر المصادر وابداء الملاحظات
وانا احب ان اجد هذا الموضوع فى كل المنتديات ليستفيد منه الجميع
ولكن بذكر حتى لو كلمة
 منقول​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*من هو مخترع التكييف؟؟؟؟؟؟*

Who invented the air conditioner?​ 
 هذا المقال المنقول من موسوعة ويكى بيديا ليس ليوضح لنا فقط من هو مؤسس علم السيكرومترى والتكييف وانما
ايضا يكشف لنا اسلوب حياه
فنجد ان السؤال من هو مخترع التكييف ودا سؤال عبقرى
فلا تتسرع فى الاجابه
فاكتشف بنفسك اسلوب الحياه
فسوف تجد انه فى عام كذا لاحظ العالم كذا انه كذا
والعالم الثانى سجل كذا
والعالم الثالث قام بتجربه كذا
والعالم الرابع وضع قانون كذا لعلم كذا مومن هنا كانت نهضة علم كذا
اكتشف معى اخى القارىء اسلوب الحياه وتعلم واعرف..... استفيد
وهذا ما ارفع به صوتى دائما ان نتحد جميعا لنكتب ونجرب ونلاحظ ونكتشف
ولعل كلامى هذا يكون بذره لشجره طيبه وصالحه
والان اترككم مع هذا المقال العبقرى"على الاقل من وجهه نظرى" 
الذى يوضح لنا ان من قام باختراع التكييف ليس شخص واحد وانما عده علماء قاموا بتجارب 
واخيرا جاء هذا الشخص ليضع هذا العلم على اول طريق النور واول طريق المعرفه والتأسيس ليستحق ان يقال له انه اول من ارسى لهذا العلم اصول ثابتة



The 19th century British scientist and inventor Michael Faraday discovered that compressing and liquefying a certain gas could chill air when the liquefied ammonia was allowed to evaporate. His idea remained largely theoretical 

" ودي كانت البذرة." 

In 1842, Florida physician Dr. John Gorrie used compressor technology to create ice, which he would use to cool air blown over malaria and yellow fever patients. He eventually had a vision of using his ice-making machine to regulate environment in buildings. He even envisioned centralized air conditioning that could cool entire cities. Gorrie was granted a patent in 1851 (Patent #8080, USPTO) for his ice-making machine. His hopes for its success vanished soon afterwards when his chief financial backer died. Gorrie did not manage to get the financial backing needed to further develop his machine and solve the leakage and irregular performance problems from which it suffered. Acording to his biographer, Vivian M. Sherlock, he blamed "Ice King" Frederic Tudor for his failure, alluding that Tudor has launched a smear campaign against his invention. After Gorrie's collapse and death in 1855, his invention and the idea of air conditioning faded away for some years. 

"ودا كان الامل"


In 1902, only one year after Willis Haviland Carrier graduated from CornellUniversity with a Masters in Engineering, the first air (temperature and humidity) conditioning was in operation, making one Brooklyn printing plant owner very happy. Fluctuations in heat and humidity in his plant had caused the dimensions of the printing paper to keep altering slightly, enough to ensure a misalignment of the colored inks. The new air conditioning machine created a stable environment and aligned four-color printing became possible. All thanks to the new employee at the Buffalo Forge Company, who started on a salary of only $10.00 per week. 

'ودا كان مرتبه" قصدى كانت بدايتة"


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

واترككم مع بقيه السطور الرائعه لتعرفوا من اين اتت لنا هذه الصناعه
صناعه التبريد والتكييف


In 1911, Willis Haviland Carrier disclosed his basic Rational Psychrometric Formulae to the American Society of Mechanical Engineers. The formula still stands today as the basis in all fundamental calculations for the air conditioning industry. Carrier said he received his 'flash of genius' while waiting for a train. It was a foggy night and he was going over in his mind the problem of temperature and humidity control. By the time the train arrived, Carrier had an understanding of the relationship between temperature, humidity and dew point. "ودا كان اكتشافة للعلاقات المختلفه لخواص الهواء اللى اتبنى عليه علم التكييف كله"

Industries flourished with the new ability to control the temperature and humidity levels during and after production. Film, tobacco, processed meats, medical capsules, textiles and other products acquired significant improvements in quality with air conditioning. Willis and six other engineers formed the Carrier Engineering Corporation in 1915 with a starting capital of $35,000 (1995 sales topped $5 billion). The company was dedicated to improving air conditioning technology. 
In 1921, Willis Haviland Carrier patented the centrifugal refrigeration machine. The 'centrifugal chiller' was the first practical method of air conditioning large spaces. Previous refrigeration machines used reciprocating-compressors (piston-driven) to pump refrigerant (often toxic and flammable ammonia) throughout the system. Carrier designed a centrifugal-compressor similar to the centrifugal turning-blades of a water pump. The result was a safer and more efficient chiller. 
Cooling for human comfort, rather than industrial need, began in 1924, noted by the three Carrier centrifugal chillers installed in the J.L. Hudson Department Store in Detroit, Michigan. Shoppers flocked to the 'air conditioned' store. The boom in human cooling spread from the department stores to the movie theaters, most notably the Rivoli theater in New York, whose summer film business skyrocketed when it heavily advertised the cool comfort. Demand increased for smaller units and the Carrier Company obliged. 
In 1928, Willis Haviland Carrier developed the first residential 'Weathermaker', an air conditioner for private home use. The Great Depression and then WW2 slowed the non-industrial use of air conditioning. After the war, consumer sales started to grow again. The rest is history, cool and comfortable history. 
Willis Haviland Carrier did not invent the very first system to cool an interior structure, however, his system was the first truly successful and safe one that started the science of modern air conditioning


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

والسؤال هنا
ماذا اضاف لنا وليامز كاريير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع العلم انه كانت هناك القوانين التى تحكم خواص الهواء والتى نعرف منها الخواص الثيرموديناميكيه للهواء

والإجابة 
 العلاقة 
 "كلمه واحده اليس كذلك "
نعم انها العلاقة التى تربط خواص الهواء بعضها البعض وعند التأثير على خاصيه تتأثر خاصيه اخرى
وعرف درجات الراحه كما سوف نسرد لاحقا عن مناطق الراحه وكيفيه تحديدها 
وكل هذا بيانيا


فالاجابة وان كانت كلمة فليس بمقدورنا تلخيصها في سطر واحد ولكننا نقول يكفى لنا ان نحدد خواص الهواء بدون اللجوء الى القوانين والمداخلات المعقدة جدا وكذلك الافتراضات التي يجب ان نحفظها وعلاقات لا تنتهي
 لخصت كلها في رسم او خريطه مرسومة بخطوط نستطيع ببساطه الن نحدد نقطه ونسير مع كل خيط من هذه الخيوط حتى يقع على محوره ونحدد هذه الخاصية

و.....:59::59::59:

نكمل موضوعنا


----------



## Waleed Engr (7 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا ً علم ٌ نفخر اننا ابنائه ...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء م/عادل حسن ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى و يسر لك ولوالديك طريق الجنة و بسط لك من علمه و رزقه
تابع .. فنحن متابعون


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*تمثيل الخواص على المخطط السيكرومترى*

تمثيل الخواص على المخطط السيكرومترى 
لو نظرنا الى هذا المخطط للوهلة الأولى 
ماذا ياترى سوف يدور فى ذهنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انظر له ولا تكمل القراءه الابعد ان تنظر له لمده دقيقه مثلا






مش فاهمين اى حاجه " واللى فهم او فاهم دا شىء جميل 
واكيد انه فى ناس فاهمين الموضوع دا كويس" 

وكمان "شويه تعقيد" ولا عمرنا هانفهمه دى ياعم خريطة محتاجة وكاله ناسا NASA الفضائيه او برنامج زى Google earth او تجيبولها عبقرينو علشان يحلها
ويفهمها


ولكننا كما قلنا من قبل 
إن العلم لاياتى هكذا وإنما لابد من وجود الصبر والعزيمة و في الأخر هاتعرف إن الحكاية بسيطة جدا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لازم في الأول نعرف أن المخطط دا مقسم إلى ست أنواع من الخطوط
وكل خط له اتجاه ودرجه ميل على المحور السيني والصادي للخريطة واللي متعامد على المحور السيني وكمان اللي متعامد على المحور الصادي
ونمسك أول خاصية 
1- خطوط ثبوت درجه الحرارة الجافة:
وهى عباره عن خطوط متعامده على المحور السيني


----------



## م/عادل حسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*2- خطوط ثبوت درجه الحرارة الرطبة*


1- خطوط ثبوت درجه الحرارة الرطبة
وكما نرها فانها تميل بزاويه 45 درجه على المحور السينى للخريطة










والى هنا اكتفى بهذا القدر اليوم
لان :73::73::73:
عقارب الساعة 
:5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5:
من فوقى تصرخ 
وتشير الى اقتراب الثالثه وتذكرنى بموعدى
واخيرا 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا
واانفعنا بما علمتنا
اللهم تقبل صيامنا
اللهم تقبل قيامنا


----------



## zanitty (7 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتور مهندس يا باشمهندس
ده لو سكشن مش هيبقى بالجمال ده
ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

waleed engr قال:


> حقا ً علم ٌ نفخر اننا ابنائه ...
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء م/عادل حسن ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى و يسر لك ولوالديك طريق الجنة و بسط لك من علمه و رزقه
> تابع .. فنحن متابعون


 

وجزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس وليد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> دكتور مهندس يا باشمهندس
> ده لو سكشن مش هيبقى بالجمال ده
> ما شاء الله عليك


 
ياباشا انا تلميذك من ايام" سنة تانية تكييف"

 وعلى فكره موضوعاتك ممتازه
واحنا مفتقدينك انت وزيكو وخالد العسيلى وكمان النجم ابو بيدو والطمونى وابن العميد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

power2000sa قال:


> * شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


 
لا شكر على واجب 
فقط اجرى هو الدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
وانى اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم
وان يجنبنا واياكم حبائل الشيطان من الكبر والغرور وعدم صفاء الانفس
واللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا
واللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## zanitty (8 سبتمبر 2009)

م/عادل حسن قال:


> ياباشا انا تلميذك من ايام" سنة تانية تكييف"
> 
> وعلى فكره موضوعاتك ممتازه
> واحنا مفتقدينك انت وزيكو وخالد العسيلى وكمان النجم ابو بيدو والطمونى وابن العميد


و مين قال انى عشان عملت موضوع بقيت انا الاستاذ
شوف
انا معرفش اخبار عن زيكو 
بس ابو بيدو الطمونى معندهمش نت فى الوقت الحالى 
و انا الوقت عندى بقى ضيق جدا لظروف لا يعلمها الا الله 
و العسيلى ربنا يفرج كربه باذن الله
و ابن العميد من يوم ما بقى مشرف و بقت مشاركاته كعضو قليله اوى 
ربنا يعينه
البركه بالشباب بقى :16:


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*3- خطوط ثبوت الرطوبة النوعية*


3- خطوط ثبوت الرطوبة النوعية
وهى تمثل المحور الصادي نفسه من على الشكل 







طيب لو فكرنا الناس بأن

*Humidity Ratio* = mass of water vapor / mass of dry air 
وتدعى ايضا بالرطوبه المطلقه للهواء الجوى
وكما نرى انها تمثل بخطوط مستقيمه تمتد من كل قيمه حتى تقع فى الاخر 
او فى نهايه الخط على
نقطه الندى 
بمعنى لما احدد نقطه من على السيكرومترى وعاوز اعرف نقطه الندى 
هامشى على الخط الممتد من الرطوبه النوعيه حتى يتقاطع مع منحنى 
درجه الندى الواقع على يسار المخطط السيكرومترى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*4-	خطوط ثبوت الرطوبة النسبية rh:*

4-خطوط ثبوت الرطوبة النسبية RH:

وهى عباره عن خطوط منحنيه تتدرج من 0 % الى 100%
كما نرى فى الشكل التالى 







الشكل يوضح الخطوط الخاصة بالرطوبة النسبية
وكما اشرنا سابقا
الى تعريف الرطوبه النسبية بانها كميه بخار الماء التى يتحملها الهواء الجوى عند درجه حراره معينه الى اقصى كميه ممكن ان يتحملها الهواء الجوى عند نفس درجه الحراره
وممكن ايضا استخدام الضغوط للتعبير عن الرطوبه النسبيه بدلاله الضغوط 








طيب لو حبينا نعلق على القانون دا نقول اية
انا هابص للقانون 30 ثانيه واحاول افكر فيه شويه وافكر فى التعريف اللى انا قولته عن الرطوبة النسبية
احنا قولنا ان الرطوبه النسبية للهواء الجوى عباره عن
كميه بخار الماء التى يحتويها الهواء الجوى عند درجه حراره معينة الى كميه بخار الماء القصوى التى يتحملها عند نفس درجه الحراره
اه
كميه بخار الماء القصوى التى يتحملها الهواء الجوى
هى اللى بتكون عندما يتشبع الهواء ويصبح الهواء مشبعا ببخار الماء
والتى عندها يبدأ بخار الماء فى التكثيف
يعنى اقول ان اقصى كميه وهى اللى فى مقام المعادله هى كمية التكثيف







وبعبر عنها بدلاله الضغط واقول ضغط التكثيف
يبقى احنا نعتمد المعادله دى لحساب الرطوبه النسبية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و رجاء في الاستكمال أن توضح التطبيقات العملية التي يقيد فيها خريطة الرطوبة وكيفية تمثيل هذه الخالات و شرح المعني الملموي للنقط و الخطوك و توقيع هذه 
أعانك الله وزادك من فضله و توفيقه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*5-خطوط ثبوت درجة حرارة الندى*

5-خطوط ثبوت درجة حرارة الندى
وهى كما نرى من الشكل تقاطع خطوط الرطوبة النوعية مع المنحنى 









ودرجه الندى:
هى درجة الحراره التى يتكثف عندها بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء الجوى

او كمان ممكن نقول

انها درجه التشبع والتى يكون الضغط عندها هو ضغط التكثيف


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*6-خطوط الانثالبى*


6-خطوط الانثالبى
 ولتحديدها يجب ان يتطابق خطان متماثلان في القيمة







والانثالبى كما قولنا من قبل

انها عباره عن مجموع الطاقات الداخليه للهواء (التفاعلات والنشاطات الداخيلة لذرات الهواء من قوى تصادم وقوى حركه وطاقات الوضع للجزيئات واحتكاك وا...................الخ+الضغط الوقع على الجزيئات X الحجم الذى يحوى الجزيئات وذلك اذا اخذنا كميه معلومه من الهواء)

وممكن نلخصها فى هذا القانون
واكيد فاكرينه من ايام الثيرمودينامك





​ 

وللناس الى متعوده على رموز تانيه نقولها القانون هو هو بس علشان محدش يزعل مننا








where (all units given in SI
_H_ is the enthalpy
 (in joules), 
_U_ is the internal energy 
(in joules), 
_p_ is the pressure of the system, (in pascals), and 
_V_ is the volume, 
(in cubic meters). ​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*7- الحجم النوعى*


7- الحجم النوعى:


ملحوظه(الشكل التالى بالنظام الانجليزى فى القياس 
وهاتلاقيه بيقيس الحجم النوعى بالقدم المكعب على رطل
واحنا بالنظام SI  بنقول ان الحجم النوعى متر مكعب على جرام








وكالعاده بنفكر الناس تانى بالتعارف الخاصه بالعناصر

بنقول ان الحجم النوعى هو 
حجم الهواء الرطب/ كتلة الهواء(بس مش الرطب) 

الله الله طيب ليه كدا بس

يعنى نقول 
حجم الهواء الرطب/ كتلة الهواء الرطب
يعنى الكلام دا غلط
:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: 


طيب ايه الصح
حاول تبعد عن الشاشه شويه ايوه شويه كمان
فكر شويه :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: 

وهاسيب الاجابة لكم
علشان تعرفوها وتفكروا فيها
وخلى السلسلة (اعرف.....استفيد) تبقى اسم على مسمى
وكما قلنا من قبل 
لعلها تكون بذره لشجره
ويجب عليك مراعاه هذه البذره والحفاظ عليها وتغذيتها
حتى تكبر معك وبك :7: :7: :7: :7: :7:


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحديد الخواص على الخريطه السيكرومترية*

تحديد الخواص على الخريطه السيكرومترية:

كما قلنا سابقا يك في لنا تحديد خاصييتين على الاقل لتحديد بقيه الخواص على الخريطه السيكرومترية

مثلا لتحديد خصائص الهواء الجوى لحالة الأتية
وكما نرى في الشكل الاتى انه في هذا الشكل اذا حددنا عنصران يتم تحديد بقيه العناصر

(طيب ازاى الكلام دا)

طبعا كلنا كمهندسين تدربنا كثيرا او استخدمنا كثيرا من الرسومات البيانيه المختلفة وبعرف نحدد القيم كويس اوى بس لو عرفنا اتجاهات المحاور او اتجاهات الزياده والنقصان فى المخططات والرسومات المختلفه
واظن ان العمليه هنا لا تختلف كثير
بمجرد معرفه خاصيه ( اقصد هنا قيمتها)
اقوم ماشى مع محورها مثلا لو بنتكلم عن db (طبعا انتو عارفين انى اقصد درجه الحراره الجافة لانه من الاتى سوف نقوم بكتابه الرموز فقط فيرجى حفظها)

اولا احدد خطوطها وزى ما احنا عارفين مكانها اسفل المخطط على المحور السينى واتجاه الزياده اتجاه.............
والكلام دا
اقف عند القيمه المعطاه لى 
وامشى على خط القيمه 
حد ما يتقاطع معاها قيمه لخط تانى لو نقول مثلا w =0.002
وطبعا اقصد الرطوب النوعية (مش النسبية حاول تحفظ وتكون صاحونشيط الذهن)
ودى واقعه على الخط الصادى نفسة
وامشى معاها اقصد امشى مع امتداد القيمه للرطوبه ودى ماشيه افقى 
والخاصيه db ماشيه رأسى
يبقى اكيد هايتقطعوا فى نقطة
هى دا بقا النقطه اللى احنا واجعين دماغنا فى الجزء دا من السلسه علشان نعرف نحددها
ومن خلالها بيمر الخطوط للخواص المختلفه وبالتالى اقدر احدد قيم بقيه الخواص للهواء

ملحوظة هامة

 من الممكن ان تقع النقطه بين قيمتين او خطين لخاصيه 
مثلا النقطه واقعه بين خطين للرطوبه النسبيه 40% 45%
المفروض انى احاول احدد يمتها وطبعا هتكون قيمه واقعه بينهم
ودى هاسيبها ليكم وبتيجى مع حل امثله كتير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مثال*

مثال
Air at 70 f dry bulb and relative humidity 50%
Determine
1-the wet bulb temp
2-dew point temperature



الخطوات
1- نحدد خط درجه الحرارة الجافه عند f 80  
2- ثم نسير على هذا الخط الى ان يتقاطع مع خط الرطوبة النوعية الخط الذى يمثل القيمه وتقريبا على ما اذكر فى هذا المثال W=.014
3- نحدد هذه النقطة (واظنها تقاطع محورين عمودى ورأسى )
4- نسير مع كل خط حتى يتقاطع مع محور خطوط ثبوته كما اشرنا سابقنا لتحديد الخاصيه التابعه لهذا الخط


والاجابة في الشكل التالى









5- على فكره 
6- لازم تحلو مسائل وتدربوا على السيكومترى كويس
ومن هنا اقدر احدد اى خاصية انا عاوزها


و................كفايه كدا النهارده

ورمضان كريم

وإن شاء الله نكمل في المشاركات القادمة


اللهم عملنا ما ينفعنا

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا 
اللهم اغفر لنا وللمسلمين والمسلمات في كل بقاع الأرض
اللهم تقبل صيامنا
اللهم تقبل قيامنا
اللهم اجزنا عن امتنا خيرا
والى لقاء أخر في مشاركات أخرى

اخوكم


م/ عادل حسن​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اسف للخطاء المعطيات اللى فوق اللى بالانجليش دى لمثال تانى
ارجو متابعه المعطيات اللى فى خطوات الحل مع الرسمه
وشكرا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و رجاء في الاستكمال أن توضح التطبيقات العملية التي يقيد فيها خريطة الرطوبة وكيفية تمثيل هذه الخالات و شرح المعني الملموي للنقط و الخطوك و توقيع هذه
> أعانك الله وزادك من فضله و توفيقه


 

وجزاك اخى الكريم الله خيرا
وانشاء الله ندخل الى النقط دى واحده واحده 
وهايبقى الموضوع بأذن الله 

( اول ما كتب فى المنتديات بالتفصيل وباللغة العربية
ا لدراسه الخواص وطرق الحساب لخواص وعمليات الهواء المختلفه بأستخدام السيكرومترى)
وانشاء الله هاحاول اخلص موضوع السيكرومترى وحساباته وتمثيل العمليات والدورات المختلفه للتكييف (الصيفيه والشتويه)
قبل العيد وذلك ان اعاننى ربى على اتمامة
واسأل الله التوفيق
وان يغفر لنا ويرحمنا


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2009)

طب ممكن يا دكتور بعد ما تخلص الموضوع تماما تحطه كله فى ملف ورد او بى دى اف مجمع عشان يبقى مرجع لاى حد بدون ردود


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*تجميع الموضوع بى دى اف*



zanitty قال:


> طب ممكن يا دكتور بعد ما تخلص الموضوع تماما تحطه كله فى ملف ورد او بى دى اف مجمع عشان يبقى مرجع لاى حد بدون ردود


 
بالنسبه للحكاية دى ممكن اى حد من الاعضاء يقوم يشاركنا فى الموضوع ويتولى هو حكايه اخراج الموضوع لملفات بى دى اف وربنا يجزيه خير عن الحكايه دى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*تابع السيكرومترى*


تابع السيكرومترى

لقد تحدثنا فى المشاركات السابقة عن السيكرومترى واهميته وقلنا 
ان علم التكييف هو السيطرة على العوامل الجويه المختلفة او كما يقول البعض
السيطرة على بارامترات الهواء الجوى
وان هذه الخواص تحتاج لمعرفتها والتحكم فيها وايجاد العلاقات المختلفة للخواص المختلفة يدخل تحت طائله كبيرةمن القوانين والمعادلات والافتراضات
وان علم السيكرومترى قد سهل لنا او جعل لنا منفذا سحريا بطريقه رسوميه نقدر نحدد الخواص دى
وكذلك حددنا كيفيه قرأه هذه الخريطة وأيضااخر
ماقلناه هو كيفيه تحديد الخواص عليه
وقد اشرنا الى انه يجب علينا على الأقل تحديد خاصيتين لمعرفه باقى خواص الهواء عند هذه النقطة


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مثال 2*


مثال 2

Air at 
D.b 32 , w.b 24
Find Rh%؟
 and d.p  ؟ 

الحل ​نعمل ايه
1-بنمسك اول خاصيه عندنا وهى درجه الحرارة الجافه ونحدد خط 32
بعد كدا نرسم خط خفيف بقلم رصاص طبعا الخط بيكون عمودى(لان خطوط ثبوت درجه الحرارة الجافه بيتكون عموديه كما قنا ) ولو خطوط ثبوت الخاصية مائله هايبقى الخط مائل من الاخر برسم خط موازى لخطوط ثبوت الخاصية (مائل عمودى مائل يمين مائل يسار او ايا كان)

كدا احنا حددنا خط ال 32 ورسمنا خط عمودى لهذه القيمة

2- بعد كدا بنحدد قيمه الخاصية الثانية و الخاصية الثانية عندنا هى درجه الحرارة الرطبة 24 ودا بيميل بزايه زى ماقلنا من قبل
ونرسم خط خفيف لهذه القيمة موازى لخطوط ثبوت هذه القيمة


ايه اللى حصل معاك​الخطين اتقبلوا فى نقطه معينه
هى دى النقطه اللى نقدر بقا عندها نحدد خواص الهواء الجوى

نشوف النقطه واقعه على اى خط من خطوط الرطوبه النسبيه او من الممكن بين خطين وبرضه بالنسبه والتناسب او النظر اقدر احدد اقرب قيمه للخط (وتقريبا طلعت معايا 50%

لتحديد درجه الندى نذهب الى ناحية اليسار
وهى (20.4 C)


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مثال 3*


مثال 3

لو قلنا عندنا هواء فى غرفه وكان درجه الحرارة الجافه لهذه الغرفه 23 c
وكانت الرطوبه النسبيه لهذه الغرفه هى 50%

حدد باستخدام الخريطة السيكرومترية 

درجه حراره الهواء الرطبة

الحل​1-نرسم خط عمودى للقيمه 23 c  من (درجه الحرارة الجافه)
2- اقوم بتحديد النقطه التى يتقاطع معها هذا الخط مع الكيرف الخاص بالقيمة 50% لدرجه الرطوبه النسبيه
3-اقوم بتحديد قيمه درجه الحرارة الرطبة وهى 18 c


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مثال4(بالوحدات الانجليزية)*


مثال4(بالوحدات الانجليزية) 

ودا مثال بالرسمه بتاعته علشان الناس تبقى متخيلية ايه اللى بيحصل

لو قلنا ان


 Dry Bulb Temperature of 34°F and Relative Humidity of 70%


وعاوزين نعرف باقى الخواص مثل

 Dry Bulb,
Wet Bulb, ​​Relative Humidity ​​and Dew Point Lines​​​​​​ ودى بنشوفها فى الشكل التالى ازاى حدد الخواص:


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*مثال 5 (بالوحدات الانجليزية)*

كمان مثال لو قلتلك عاوزين نحدد شويه النقط دى (بالوحدات الانجليزية)
لكل من النقط التالية
يعنى عندى 6 نقط
ودا بالرسم علشان الناس تتدرب كويس 

a)Find the wet-bulb temperature of a moist air mixture when the dry-bulb temperature is 36°F and the relative humidity is 30%.


(b) Find the wet-bulb temperature of a moist air mixture when the dry-bulb temperature is 36°F and the relative humidity is 90%.


لاحظوا انه ثبت درجه الحراره الرطبه وغير فى قيمه الرطوبه النسبيه علشان يوضحلك ايه اللى بيحصل لخواص الهواء بالارقام



(c) Determine the dry-bulb temperature of a moist air mixture when the relative humidity is 70% and the wet-bulb temperature is 35°F.


(d) Determine the relative humidity of a moist air mixture when the dry-bulb temperature is 37°F and the wet-bulb temperature is 33°F.


لاحظوا انه ثبت درجه الحراره الرطبه وغير فى قيمه درجه الحراره الجافه علشان يوضحلك ايه اللى بيحصل لخواص الهواء بالارقام لما تتأثر او تتغير خاصيه هلى ستؤثر على باقى الخواص ام لا حل المثال واحكم بنفسك


(e) Determine the dew point temperature of a moist air mixture when the dry-bulb temperature is 36°F and the relative humidity is 80%.



والحل كما نرى من خلال الرسمه اللى معانا هنا











ودى القيم من على الرسمة مرتبه 
(a) 27.3°F Wet Bulb Temperature

(b) 34.9°F Wet Bulb Temperature

(c) 38.7°F Dry Bulb Temperature

(d) 66% Relative Humidity

(e) 30.6°F Dew Point Temperature​واعتقد الى هذا الحد اننا اصبحنا محترفين فى تحديد النقط من على الخريطة السيكرومترية

والى القاء فى مشاركات اخرى

اخوكم 

م/عادل حسن


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*العمليات على المخطط السيكرومترى*


العمليات على المخطط السيكرومترى:

الى هنا قد وصلنا الى مرحله متقدمة اكثر فى إرساء قواعد هذا العلم فى هذا المنتدى 
واعتقد اننا وصلنا هنا الى كيفيه تحديد الخواص المختلفة للهواء الجوى عند اى حاله معاطاه لنا 
بمعنى اخر 
بنعرف حاله الجو ايه
انا هنا فعلا وصلت انى اعرف احدد خواص أو حاله الجو في غرفة معينه
من درجات حرارة ورطوبة ونسبه تبخير و............الخ

تصدق فعلا 

طيب ايه الخطوة القادمة 
ان الهواء الجوى شىء مادى قابل للتحكم ميكانيكيا فى خواصة بأستخدام الطرق المختلفة لذلك بمعنى اننى أستطيع ان ازود أو اخفف من الرطوبة النسبية للمكان
او اقدر اخفف درجه الحرارة الجافة
ودول اهم عاملين للتحكم فى الهواء الجوى واللى بيتأثر بيهم تعريف مناطق الراحه واحساس الانسان بالراحة (كما سوف نرى لاحقا)


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شغل مهندسين:

الى هنا قد وصلنا الى مرحلة فى ظنى متقدمه شوية وكمان تعتبر من اهم خطوات تصميم اى نظام تكييف

فلا استطيع ان اصمم او اتعامل مع اى نظام تكييف دون معرفه ما هى العمليات التى تجريها هذه الاجهزة وايضا تحليل العملية لهذه الاجهزة)

هناك تساؤلات عديده بخصوص هذا الموضوع
لو جالك شخص بيسائل ياباشمهندس لو عاوز......

لو عاوز ألطف من درجه حرارة ألغرفه اعمل إيه وإيه اللي ممكن يحصل لبقية خواص الهواء الجوى 

طيب لو انا ساكن فى خط الاستواء وعندي درجه الحرارة وكمان الرطوبة النسبية عاليه اعمل ايه علشان (الطف من درجه الحرارة واخفف من الرطوبة)

طيب لو انا ساكن فى منطقه شديدة البرودة اعمل أية علشان اظبط درجه حرارة الهواء الجوى إلى درجه مناسبة للدفء

طيب لو قلتلك انى فى مصنع بنصنع منتج معين ويحتاج الى نسبه رطوبة لاتزيد عن 50% ودرجه حرارة جافه لاتزيد على 22 C 

طيب لو قلتلك ان فيه مخزن لخزن انوع معينه من المنتجات ولازم بيكون فيه هناك مواصفات معينه للهواء فى المخزن دا
طيب لو قلتلك ان انا ........................

 أقول لك تعال معي أعرفك على العمليات التي تتم على الهواء الجوى بغرض الحصول على الخواص المطلوبة باستخدام الطرق المختلفة
يعنى فيه طرق
اقولك ايوة
وبنحدد سلوك الهواء الجوى فى هذه العمليات وكمان بنظبط الخواص على القيم اللى احنا عاوزنها (هو دا شغل المهندسين ) 
ونعمل حسابتنا على الهاب مثلا ونقوك هات جهاز كام حصان
او كام طن تبريد وكام cfm

طيب تعالو الاول نتعرف على ايه هى العمليات اللى من الممكن اننا نعملها للسيطره لعى بارامترات الهواء الجوى


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*1- عمليات التبريد والتسخين المحسوس*


 
_1- عمليات التبريد والتسخين المحسوس_

عمليات التبريد والتسخين المحسوس من العمليات التى نقوم فيها باضافه حراره او ازاله حراره الى هواء الغرفة 
طبعا احنا عارفين ان هناك حاجه اسمها

 Sensible heat 
Latent heat​واحنا هنا بنتعامل طبعا مع sensible heat  اى أضافه حرارة او ازاله حراره محسوسه اى يمكن قياس كميه الحراه المضافه او المزاله (وهذا ما نعنيه من لفظ محسوس)

ويمكن رسمها على الخريطة اليسكرومتريه كما نرى فى الشكل واتجاه السهم يوضح
اذا قمنا بالتسخين اى زياده درجه الحرارة الجافه يتجه الخط ناحيه اليمين
اما اذا كنا نقوم بخفض درجه الحرارة الجافه يتجه الخط فى اتجاه اليسار









شكل العملية على السيكرومترى للتبريد المحسوس والتسخين المحسوس​ 


ماهى التغيرات التي حدثت (بمجرد النظر الى الخريطة السيكرومتريه اقدر احدد ايه اللى حصل لبقيه الخواص لما قمت باضافه او ازاله كمية الحرارة 
وهذا ما نقصده بكلمه التكييف 
اى السيطرة والتحكم و التأثير والتغيير في خواص الهواء الجوى أو داخل ألاماكن المختلفة

انظر الى الشكل جيدا
ما الذى حدث لبقيه الخواص
ماهو الذى تم للرطوبه النسبية
ما الذى حدث للدرجه الحرارة الرطبة

ياه دى العمليه باين عليها غيرت خواص الهواء
 (كما راينا فى الامثله السابقه عند غر خاصيه فان باقى الخواص تتغير وذلك بالارقام زى ما شوفنا فى حل الامثله السابقه)


وهوا دا اللى احنا عاوزين نعرف
انظر ما الذى حدث عندما اضفنا فقط حراره او قمنا بازالتها
انظر جيدا على خطوط الخواص ما الذى حدث لها


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*تغير الخواص*


نجد من الشكل 
1-الرطوبة النسبية:

 تتاثر فعند اضافه حراره معناه  اننى اتحرك فى اتجاه اليمين اى يبدا الخط فى قطه خطوط الرطوبه النسبية التى تتدرج الى قيم اقل (يعنى الرطوبه النسبيه تقل) والعكس عند ازاله كميه من درجه الحرارة الجافة

وكذلك بقيه الخواص على هذا المنوال
ونشوف الجدول التالى وننظر الى هذا الجدول وننظر على الرسمة









طيب عاوزين​هنا نحسب كميه الحرارة المضافه او المزالة من الهواء الجوى
بنقول ان 
لايجاد كميه الحرارة المضافه او المزاله الى الهواء الجوى
ماتيجى كدا نبص على القانون دا
​ 
Q=m*cp (h2-h1)​​Q=the heat quantity​​M= the mass flow rate / second​​cp=specific heat of air (1.006 kg/kg.k)​​h1=the initial state enthalpy​​h2= the final state enthalpy​​​​​​​​​​​​​​طيب ناخد مثال
هواء جوى 1.5 m3/s
Wb=21 c
Db=15 c
وقد تم تسخينه بمقدار 20 c
وكان المائع المسنخدم لملف التسخين هو ماء يدخل بدرجه حرارة
85 c ويخرج ب 75 c
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: 


ايه العمل العمليه بقا فيها ماء وهواء واحنا متفقناش على كدا:18: :18:

ابداء منين الحساب او اعمل اية :81: :81: :81:

الكلام دا بقى كدا دخل فى سكه تانيه خالص
اقول لك ابداء فورا بعمل اتزان حرارى 
اتزان حرارى:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: 
http://www.suryakund.com/BCDC/chart/heatcool.gif


----------



## م/عادل حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاتزان الحرارى*


_الاتزان _

لطالما ترددت على اسماعى هذه الكلمه وحاولت البحث عن المعنى الهندسى لهذه الكلمة

فان الله تعالى قد خلق هذا الكون وجعل له النواميس الخاصه التى تحكمة وتحكم العلاقات فيه 
بين ماء وهواء وتربه وسماء
وبشر وجبال وطيور

عندما كنا ندرس فى ماده الكنترول او ميكانيكا الموائع (مش فاكر) المهم رسم الدكتور على السبوره بليه على ثلاث اسطح

السطح الاول مقعر الى اعلى (ودا معناه ان البليه مش فى  steady state و مش فى حاله اتزان يعنى هاتوقع)
السطح الثانى مقعر لاسف ودا معناه ان برضه البليه مش فى حاله مستقره وغير متزنه
وفى الرسمه الثالثه كانت على سطح مستوى تماما
وقال هى دى ال  steady state والاتزان 

_احنا كمهندسين بنعمل حاجات ميكانيكية (علم الحيل) علشان نعمل اتزان للنظام وبعد كدا دورنا هو اننا الايد اللى بتتحكم فى حركه البلية يمين او شمال (وهى دى الهندسة وشغل الكنترول)_ 

ولاتزان
 هو ان الفقد الحرارى من الماء= الكسب الحرارى للهواء

 فالاتزان هو ان
 الداخل= الخارج

 او من الممكن اننا نقول


كميه الحرارة المأخوذه من الماء = كميه الحرارة المضافه للهواء

طيب بعد مانشوف المعادله دى نقدر نفكر فيها شوية

m*cp*(h2-h1) = m*cpw*∆T



والى هنا نضطر الى الاكتفاء بهذا القدر اليوم 
وذلك لان
:32: :32: :32: :32:
 عقارب الساعه تصرخ وتنادى  من امامى
 :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:

 تذكرنى باننى قد تجاوزت حدود وقتى وان هناك اشياء اخرى لابد من عملها

وان نشاء الله نكمل فى المشاركات القادمة

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا
اللهم تقبل صيامنا
اللهم تقبل قيامنا
اللهم اجعل ما نقول وما نسمع وما نقراء وما نكتب حجه لنا لا علينا
اللهم توفنا وانت راض عنا

 لاتنسونى من صالح دعائكم
  اخوكم 
 م / عادل عويلى


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يسامحك يا ماهر يا ماهر يا عبد الوهاب (ده اللى كان بيدرسلنا السيكومترك شارت) لو كان شرحها بالحلاوه دى مكنتش كرهت الماده و دخلت انتاج بسببه


----------



## usamaawad40 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يامهندس عادل على الشرح المفصل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكملة الموضوع*

اخوانى المهندسين الاعزاء 
شكرا على المرور والرد على هذا الموضوع الذى نقوم فية بشرح المخطط السيكرومترى 
*psychometric chart *​وانشاء الله نكمل الموضوع للاخر​وانا بعتبر الموضوع دا بدايه حملة لتثبيت وفهم اساسيات علم التكييف​لانه لايوجد ابداع فى المجال بدون فهم اصولة​وعلى فكره زى ماقال زانيتى الموضوع عاوز يتجمع كله فى ملف pdf ​علشان نحقق اكبر استفاده وانا سايب الحكايه دى لاى ح من الاعضاء يقوم بيها ويشاركنا بالعمل دا فى​سلسلة( اعرف.......... استفيد)​وياريت الكل يشارك​وادعوا الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*تكملة موضوع الخريطة السيكرومترية*

*تكملة موضوع الخريطة السيكرومترية*

*تحدثنا في المشاركات ألسابقه عن السيكرومترى بشكل عام وكيفيه تحديد حالات الهواء المختلفة على الخريطة السيكرومتريه*
*وإننا ألان سوف نتحدث عن خطوه أكثر تطورا فى هذا الموضوع وهو تمثيل العمليات المختلفة على الخريطة السيكرومترية*
*مثل عمليات تكييف الهواء المختلفة*
*كالتبريد المحسوس والتسخين المحسوس وعمليات التبريد مع الترطيب..............الخ*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*خطوات حساب وتحليل ورسم العمليات المختلفة*

_خطوات حساب وتحليل ورسم العمليات المختلفة:_

وبداية يجب إن نتفق جميعا على عده أشياء في الشرح:

_1- _اى عملية من عمليات الهواء المختلفة لها يجب إن نحدد خواص الهواء في كل حالة
مثلا في حاله التبريد المحسوس يكون عندنا للهواء حالتان حاله ابتدائية initial state وهى حاله دخول الهواء إلى ملف التبريد
وحاله نهائية final state  وهى حاله خروجه "طبعا في حالات قبل الخروج +حالات المزج+حالات الرجوع+.............الخ)
والمقصود هنا إننا نمشى مع كل عمليه خطوه خطوة
نمسك الخريطة السيكرومترية في أيدينا ومعانا أقلامنا الرصاص ونحدد كل حاله بنقطه وبعد كدا نوصل النقط دي ببعضها ونشوف الخطوط اللي طالعه بعد أضافه الأسهم طبعا في اتجاه العملية "ترتيب حالات الهواء بالنقط مثلا A,B,C,D))

*2- **بعد تمثيل العملية على الخريطة نقوم بعمل اتزان حراري للمدخلات والمخرجات *
*3-  **استخدام قانون تحديد كميه الحراره للهواء*
*Q=m*cp(h2-h1)* ​​*وذلك أما لتحديد *
*· **كميه الحرارة المنتقلة أو الحمل الحراري لملف التبريد أو التسخين*
*· **كميه الهواء اللازمة للقيام بهذه العملية مثلا تحديد كميه الهواء اللازمة لعمل تبريد او تسخين لهواء غرفة (ودا لما نحب نعرف أل ** supply air ** للعملية اللي بنعملها للغرفة)*


*والان هيا بنا نبداء*​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*عملية التسخين المحسوس (Sensible heating process)*


_عملية التسخين المحسوس (Sensible heating process)_

لو حبينا نعمل تسخين بسيط بغرض اضافه او رفع درجه حراره الهواء بقيمه معينة
فاننا ناتى بملف تسخين ونمرر من خلاله الهواء 


وزى ماقلنا احنا هنا نقوم بالتحليل الهندسي العملية ونبداء بالخطوات المشار إليها بالترتيب ونبداء 

1-تمثيل العملية على السيكرومترى:
يوضح الشكل اللى معانا عملية التسخين المحسوس للهواء ممثلة بالخط الأفقي عند مرور الهواء خلال السخان الكهربائي أو ملف التسخين (Heating coil)








 تمثيل العملية على المخطط السيكرومترى (التسخين المحسوس)​ 



 (Heating coil):
ممكن يكون بيمر من خلال بخار ماء،
 بخار فريون في حالة استخدام المضخة الحرارية
 أو ماء ساخن
فى النهاية تزداد درجة حرارة الهواء من (Ta) إلى (Tb)،
 تقل الرطوبة النسبية للهواء (R.H) 
بينما تبقى نسبة رطوبة الهواء (w) ثابتة 
 ودرجة الندى (d.p) ثابتة
أي أن: 
w1=w2​constant= d.p​R.H2< R.H1​Ta< Tb​​​2-معادلة الاتزان الحراري لعملية التسخين المحسوس: 
​Q add to air= Q supplied form the heating medium ​​يعنى ممكن نقول ان الطاقة النهائية(كمية الحرارة) =(كمية الحرارة) الابتدائية+(كمية الحرارة) المضافة​​Q1(initial)  + Q (add)= Q2 (final)​ 
3-تعين سعة ملف التسخين بالمعادلة: 

​Q=m*cp (h2-h1) ​​h1=the enthalpy of air initial state ​​h2= the enthalpy of the final state ​​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*2-عملية التبريد المحسوس (Sensible cooling process)*


_2-عملية التبريد المحسوس (Sensible cooling process)_

_وزى ما اتفقنا نمشى بالخطوات واحده واحده _


 [SIZE=+0]1- تمثيل العملية على الخريطه السيكرومترية:[/SIZE]

يوضح الشكل عملية التبريد المحسوس للهواء ممثلة بالخط الأفقي عند مرور الهواء خلال ملف التبريد، الذي يسرىمن خلالة:
خلال ماء مثلج
أو مائع تبريد (فريون)









تمثيل عمليه التبريد المحسوس على الخريطه السيكرومترية


​_شرح العملية_​ تنخفض درجة حرارة الهواء من (Ta) إلى (Tb)
 تزداد الرطوبة النسبية للهواء (R.H) (عكس التسخين المحسوس) (ودى حاجات logical)

 بينما تبقى نسبة رطوبة الهواء (H) ودرجة الندى (d.p) ثوابت. أي أن:
d.p = constant​w1=w2​R.HB > RHA​Tb < Ta​​​2-معادلة الاتزان الحراري لعملية التبريد المحسوس: 

​Q removed from air= Q add to the cooling medium ​​​يعنى ممكن نقول ان الطاقة النهائية(كمية الحرارة) =(كمية الحرارة) الابتدائية+(كمية الحرارة) المضافة​​​Q1(initial)  + Q (addl)= Q2 (final)​​ 
3-تعين سعة ملف التبريد بالمعادلة: 


Q=m*cp(h2-h1)​​h1=the enthalpy of air initial state ​​ h2= the enthalpy of the final state 

ويتم تعيين سعه ملف التبريد بالطن تبريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:82: :82: :82: :82:

انتوا عارفين يعنى ايه طن تبريد :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## م/عادل حسن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*طن تبريد*

على فكره ياباشمهندسين لازم نكون عارفين الوحدات دى كويس وعارفين معناها وكمان عارفين تحويلاتها 

لتعيين سعة ملف التبريد بطن التبريد يجب معرفة العلاقة بين الكيلووات وطن التبريد؟؟؟؟؟

طن التبريد:
هو عبارة عن كمية الحرارة التي يجب سحبها من واحد طن امريكاني من الماء عند درجة حرارة مقدارها 32ْف وذلك لتحويله إلى ثلج عند نفس درجة الحرارة خلال 24ساعة.

والتحويلات اللى جايه منقوله من كتاب وملخصها

الطن الأمريكاني يساوي (2000 Ib)
والطاقة الكامنة لإذابة الثلج عند (32ºF) تساوي (144 BTU/Ib).


\T.O.R = 2000X144X = 12000 BTU/h​


حيث أن:

kcal = 3.98 BTU 

\T.O.R = 3000 Kcal / h​

وحيث أن: 

Kcal = 4.1868 kJ

\T.O.R = 12500 Kcal / h​


وحيث أن: 



KW = kJ/s


\ طن التبريد يساوي 3.5 كيلو وات. أي أن:


*T.O.R = 3.5 kW*



وتصبح معادلة سعة ملف التبريد: 



Q=m*cp(h2-h1) T.O.R​







وعلى فكره كنت عاوز اخلص الموضوع قبل العيد بس للأسف الشديد


الظروف لم تسمح لى 


وكمان أترككم تراجعوا الحاجات اللي قولناها قبل كدا لان الخطوات القادمة محتاجه تركيز لانها تعتبر بمثابة الخطوات الأولى ( الراسخة) فى احتراف علم التكييف والفهم الصحيح له​


وبأذن الله طالما يوجد ناس متابعين هنكمل ونقول اللى ربنا انعم علينا بيه من فهم للموضوعات ​


وبعد ما نخلص الجزء الثاني نبداء فى الجزء الثالث انشاء الله​


وها يكون عن دراسة الأحمال الحرارية للمبانى 


بالتفصيل الممل بالمعادلات والاثباتات والطرق المبتكره والحقائق العلمية بأذن الله تعالى​






واخيرا


اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا


اللهم انفعنا بما عملتنا


للهم توفنا وانت راض عنا


اللهم اجعل ما نقول وما نسمع وما نكتب وما نقراء حجه لنا لا علينا​




والى اللقاء فى المشاركات القادمة بأذن الله تعالى​



:55: :55: :55: :55: :55: ​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزا احب ان اهنئكم بعيد الفطر المبارك
وطبعا كلانا رجعنا من اجازتنا وكلنا نشاط وحيويه
ونشوف شويه الشغل اللى عندنا واللى متكوم علينا 
وبعدها نكمل موضوعنا ان شاء الله واى حد عنده استفسار او سؤال يسأل 
وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن


 اخوكم م/عادل حسن عويلى


----------



## apo_mosa (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود لا اقدر ان اقول عنه سوى ان اقول لك
جزاك الله عن كل واحد يتعلم من مواضيعك خير جزاء الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## م/عادل حسن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء انتظروا تكمله الموضوع حتى تكتمل الجزء الثانى من السلسلة 
ان شاء الله


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عادل عودتنا على ابداعاتك....................مشكور يا غالي


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وبجد ماكنتش بحب اقسام ميكانيكا قوى لحد ما قرأت موضوعاتك مع المهندس عبد الناصر عجوة في الغلايات
وأخيرا انا بعشق كلمة تبريد وتكييف
انا شغال في شركة ادوية وبحاول أدخل اسلوبك في الشرح مع الحياة العملية وحضرتك سيد العارفين بمتطلبات شركة الأدوية داخل الغرف المعقمة للرطوبة والحرارة..
بس المشكلة ان المقاول اللي ركب وبسبب التزامات مادية انا مش عارف ادرس النظام داخل الشركة كويس بالنسبة لوحدات مناولة الهواء والتحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة..


----------



## محمد صلاح المكاوى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس عادل ياجميل وياريت تكمل الموضوع احنا منتظرينك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انت فييييييييييييين يا باشمهندس أرجوك ساعدني


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الى كل أخواني من لهم في الموضوع اهتمام

هل لكل وحدة مناولة هواء الخرائط السيكومترية الخاصة بها؟؟
وادا كان لكل وحدة مناولة هواء خواص مواسير التبريد والتسخين مختلفة عن نظيراتها من الوحدات فهل لكل تصميم خريطة سيكومترية؟؟؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2010)

* 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير

نحن بانتظار جديدك*​


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الاداره تثبيت الموضوع لانه موضوع بجد رائع وواضح ان ال م/ عادل 
راجل قوى جدا لان الشرح مبسط وجميل واسف للاطاله


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطالب المسلم (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

ارجو ان تشرح لنا عن ahu

عن كيفية اختيارها خصوصا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم فعلا معلومات مفيده


----------



## ظافر الصراف (3 يناير 2010)

الله يحفظك لنا ولعائلتك وارجو أن تستمر في الابداع

وتقبل حياتي ودعواتي بالموفقية


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 يناير 2010)

الشرح يبشمهندس اكتر من رائع بس اتمني ان تخص في هذة السلسة جزء من التحكم الالي الخاص بالتكييف بنفس الاسلوب الممتع وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## منصورالمطري (11 يونيو 2010)

ليش ما تخلص الشرح يا باش مهندس واكون شاكر لك جدا جدا


----------



## pora (11 يونيو 2010)

رهيب انت


----------



## رامى زياده (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب علوم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر أخ عادل 
بأنتظار المزيد


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

[]مiشكور على على المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleed almasry (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا فقط لتنبيه يا جماعة يوجد برنامج لحساب خرائط بسيكومترية مباشرة حط فقط الارقام وهو يحسب اكيد انو لازم يكون المخطط مفهوم اولا ثم الاستعانة ببرنامج /طلب ياريت لو يوجد امثلة لمشروع لزيادة الفائدة وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب لو كنا نقوم بحسابات أحمال التبريد عن طريق برامج الكمبيوتر حيث يقوم البرنامج بمعرفة جغرافيا المدينة ومكانها وارتفاعها عن سطح البحر وكذلك نحن نعطيه بقية المعلومات عن المبنى واتجاهه وسمك الحوائط وارتفاعه والأسقف وكل شئ ثم يقوم هو بحساب الأحمال المطلوبة السؤال هو :- لماذا ومتى نستخدم خرائط السيكرومترى ومادخلها فى كل ذلك؟؟؟؟


----------



## GO_ANAN (24 يونيو 2012)

تسلم 
سلمت يمناك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 يونيو 2012)

الاخت نورا عبد المجيد 
خريطة السايكرو متري تخص جهاز التكييف الذي يتم اختياره هل السعه التبريدية لملف التبريد قادرا على ان تخفض الحرارة في داخل الغرفة هذه نقطة 
النقطة الاخرى السيكرو متري خاصة بالمشاريع المركزية وليست السبلت يونت 
ارجو ان الفكرة وصلت
مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## شركة العشي للتكييف (25 يونيو 2012)

مشششششششكور


----------



## agordat1977 (28 يونيو 2012)

*مهندس عادل بارك الله فيك . نتمنى منك لو ترفق الشرح الرائع في ملف pdf حتى يتسنى للجميع قراءته*


----------



## atoofa2008 (2 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## abdelhameddoma (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يوليو 2012)

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## lemoon (19 يوليو 2012)

ماا شاء الله ربنا يزيدك


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 أغسطس 2012)

الله المستعان​


----------



## Eng Amr El rabat (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على الشرح الرائع المبسط والمباشر للمخطط السيكرومتري ... وزادك الله في العلم والرزق


----------



## تامر النجار (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله شرح متميز


----------



## akmq (14 أكتوبر 2012)

bark alha fekom


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الله عليك


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

العلم يرفع بيت لاعماد له والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرفي


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

منو البقيف قدااااام عاتي الريح والسيل


----------



## shahbaa (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بس الصور غير موجوده لا تظهر مع الشرح او يظهر اشعار بان الصور محذوفه ممكن رابط بديل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## agordat1977 (30 مارس 2013)

shahbaa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بس الصور غير موجوده لا تظهر مع الشرح او يظهر اشعار بان الصور محذوفه ممكن رابط بديل ؟؟؟؟


.

يا باشمهندس الموضوع لو تخليه فايل pdf


----------

